
This city just rolled out America’s fastest Internet service yet - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/09/09/this-city-just-rolled-out-americas-fastest-internet-service-yet/
======
acconrad
I mean it's still $400/mo, which only institutions would need to, and 10GBps
is pretty fast. That's basically downloading a DVD in 4 seconds. Given that
DVDs are streaming on netflix, it's likely too fast to need for residential
use.

~~~
nextweek2
Institutions and residents are not mutually exclusive. An apartment block
could benefit from adding the service included in the rent.

